# Autosleeper Nuevo es - Mods and changes



## auntygranty

A year ago (Jan 07) I downsized to a Marquis Lancashire (Nuevo es) managed to get one of the last of the old models (smaller length!!) had to pay full price but nevermind. Being retired and having now got the time I have made the following changes and added fitments perhaps of interest to any other nuevo owners.

Sliding seat base on offside now permenently fixed in extended position
Two Elecsol 100 amp Batteries installed under this base.
Fuse and relay board relocated near new batteries that are secured in boxes.
Ampmeter fitted to wardrobe with remote shunt. 
New 12 volt downlighting in bathroom.
Two flourescent lights fitted in rear pelmet with switch over cooker.
Light switch fitted on nearside of van entry door controlling nearside internal light.
Downlights fitted over each rear seat.
Two LED downlights fitted over driver and passenger seats (low consumption) powered from main veh battery.
Additional 12 volt sockets in kitchen area.
Two 12 volt sockets fitted in top of former cocktail cabinet, this being shelved and converted to contain inverter, satellite receiver and DVD player. 
240 volt inverter supplied socket over fridge.
Autosleeper radio control at this location disconnected.
12 volt gas alarm behind drivers seat.
Omnistor electric step to relace manual one. 
Extractor fan to kitchen vent.
Wardrobe opening light fitted.

If anone needs advice or help with any of that lot JUST ASK.

Whats next? Do something about insulating outside water tank and perhaps move feed pipe inside if poss.

Solar Panel 80 watt was fitted by Solar Solutions.

KEEP SMILING Auntygranty (new user)


----------



## 97587

*nuevo mods*

I would be interested in the amp meter destructions.

If you could email or PM with them I would be grateful

Pete


----------



## auntygranty

*Amp Meter in Nuevo.*

Hi Pete- I searched for a decent Amp Meter high and low - a lot of the car ones and there wasnt much choice were very basic and I thought unsuitable as they were not showing exact charge or discharge rate just a vague movement. I had a good one fitted to my last vehicle a Hymer but I wasnt going to pay hymer price for one. Eventually I sourced a good marine one. It is a BLUE SEAS Model PN8252 which is a nice illuminated bit of kit that comes complete with a shunt resistor and a wiring diagram, regretfully they only do a 50-0-50 volt model when I wanted a 25-0-25 but it is calibrated really well and works great showing even very small charges of one or two amps but its a bit pricey As it has a remote shunt you fit next to your Battery the wiring to the meter can be quite thin obviously if this is a fair distance it needs to be heavy to avoid loss on your readings. Incidently the Solar charge readout I have fitted does show the leisure battery voltage and solar charge rate but not altenator charge or indeed more important discharges from equipment. Hope this helps Cheers Auntygranty


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Aunty

Thanks for the offer of help and advice.

I'd be interested in your views on the lights over the driver and passenger seats please.

I'm very happy with the Nuevo overall, but there are one or two glaring omissions (pun intended!) and the absence of lights over the swivelling seats is one of them. We both like to sit in the seats with our feet up on the sofa and read a book, but it's difficult at night with all the lights toward the back of the van.

Your suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## 97587

*amp meter*

Dave thanks for that and it set me looking.

I have just ordered a digital read out volt/ammeter with shunt. I found these on Ebay and they come from the states I think. Approx £25 I will let you know how I get on with it when it arrives and I get time to fit.

Pete


----------



## auntygranty

Zebedee Hello, I too thought the absence of reading lights at the front a problem so I located two multi LED downlights which had switches and were surface fitting but very shallow in a smart grey finish. Found them at Charles and Son at Poole although C A K Tanks have a good selection. As to the wiring I managed to remove the trim along the top bunk and fed the wires on to the front vehicle interior light feed. This was against my original plan as I really wanted them on the leisure Batt feed, but it was easier and as the current consumption is mineute you could run them for hours and they wont take the battery down. If you follow this route which I thought was easier, be carefull to connect to the right feed in the vehicle. My opinion of LED lights is that they are great for reading but are a bit cold for general lighting, bit like reading with a good torch. regards Auntygranty


----------



## Zebedee

auntygranty said:


> Zebedee Hello, I too thought the absence of reading lights at the front a problem so I located two multi LED downlights which had switches and were surface fitting but very shallow in a smart grey finish. Found them at Charles and Son at Poole although C A K Tanks have a good selection. As to the wiring I managed to remove the trim along the top bunk and fed the wires on to the front vehicle interior light feed. This was against my original plan as I really wanted them on the leisure Batt feed, but it was easier and as the current consumption is mineute you could run them for hours and they wont take the battery down. If you follow this route which I thought was easier, be carefull to connect to the right feed in the vehicle. My opinion of LED lights is that they are great for reading but are a bit cold for general lighting, bit like reading with a good torch. regards Auntygranty


Thanks for this, and the links for getting the lights. Messrs Ultra Leds also seem to be popular, so I should easily be able to get some to suit "_She Who Must . . . . _".

The only problem I can forsee is hooking into the vehicle wiring on the new model - which mine is. I don't really understand the Canbus system, but I know enough to leave it well alone unless I have expert technical advice first.

I think I shall therefore follow your advice, but try to route the connecting wires to the nearest habitation light.

Thanks again

Dave


----------

